# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Is this an acceptable aircon install??

## wozzzzza

i know someone who owns a unit in a unit complex around the corner from me and rents it out that had a box aircon replaced as it stopped working.
the qualified aircon people who did it charged just under $1000 for it, a 1.6kw gree unit.
they did it ok by the looks, ripped the owner off course for the price he paid. first floor up only ladder required for outside access.
a month later the caretaker complained that the leaking water from the new aircon on the pathways was unacceptable and causing mould etc.. to occur not long after the pathways were pressure cleaned, see picture.
the owner then tried contacting the tradie that installed the aircon to get him back to do the drain, he stated it was not quoted for in the original quote and has never come back to do it.
a month later the unit owner contacted me to see if i could do it as i am only just around the corner, sure, i will do it i said. i finally found a place that sold the aircon drain trays, $25, faarrrrrkk, went around there just now, took my ladder, climbed up, put the tray on and routed the drain pipe to the drain. took all of 5 minutes and done. 
im wondering why the hell did the tradie not do this when he was installing the aircon?? the drain tray comes with the aircon itself but he didn't even install it. very easy to do when aircon is not in its casing from inside. 
i forgot to take picture of the finished job, will have to go back i guess later on when i go for a walk.

----------


## Bart1080

When the owner asked, he's probably thinking he would have to run a conduit rather than just installing the tray  :Smilie:  
...just an observation:  looking at the first photo, Should there be some flashing at the top and maybe the sides?  Dont know what the requirements are.

----------


## wozzzzza

> When the owner asked, he's probably thinking he would have to run a conduit rather than just installing the tray  
> ...just an observation:  looking at the first photo, Should there be some flashing at the top and maybe the sides?  Dont know what the requirements are.

   nope, every aircon in the place is exactly the same as that, but the others are connected to drain pipe unlike this one.

----------


## droog

Pretty poor job to leave it like that but being a box aircon it’s probably a plug into GPO job so really only needs a handyman to install to that stage.
To connect the drain the installer would been to be a licensed plumber. 
Not really sure if I need italics for the later statement  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Where does the drain pipe go? Did you need to drill the wall?
To your question, an install without drainpipe is not acceptable. Ask the council, they will confirm.

----------


## wozzzzza

> Where does the drain pipe go? Did you need to drill the wall?
> To your question, an install without drainpipe is not acceptable. Ask the council, they will confirm.

   here is the picture of it what i did to fix it, i put that new drain tray on it and hose into the drain in the wall, works well now, no more dripping on pathway creating slippery green mould

----------


## cyclic

> here is the picture of it what i did to fix it, i put that new drain tray on it and hose into the drain in the wall, works well now, no more dripping on pathway creating slippery green mould

  And where does the drain in the wall go to ??

----------


## wozzzzza

> And where does the drain in the wall go to ??

   if you look at the first post picture, the pipe goes down the inside of the wall and into that drain grate at the bottom of the picture. the same place the water is going in that picture but not via the foot path now.

----------


## cyclic

> if you look at the first post picture, the pipe goes down the inside of the wall and into that drain grate at the bottom of the picture. the same place the water is going in that picture but not via the foot path now.

  All good.
Could not see that so reason I asked was I have seen idiot aircon installers  connect to storm downpipes only 
to have the storm drain block and water pour back into the house via the aircon drain 
More common with split systems

----------

